# Curtis PMC On-Road Controller 1231C-8601 96-144V 500A DC Motor Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $760.95* (5 Bids)
End Date: Tuesday Jun-26-2012 16:21:20 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

